# Need New Artists



## Melthius420 (Aug 17, 2008)

hey everyone i need some new shit to listen to....list your favorite bands here....im into anything that is unique, funny or just straight up awesome....IE Cypress Hill, Primus....any genre just tell me what u think....

cheers


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

Check out this dude from STL hi name is LiTrump. You can hear him at LiTrump.com. He is a rapper but nothing like Nelly at all.


----------



## pantastic (Aug 17, 2008)

wow. if you like rap or hip hop try aesop rock, aceyalone, del the funky homosapien. ive really started to get into modest mouse and however wierd it sounds...daft punk is amazin when your blazin


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 17, 2008)

KINGS OF LEON is the best band of this generation.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINES will come to ur house and slap you unless you listen to them. lol


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE will make you go to someones house and slap them unless u listen to them. no ones laughing.


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 18, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINES will come to ur house and slap you unless you listen to them. lol


haha i got the discography of rage man thanx guys ill check out some of this shit and get back to ya


cheers


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 18, 2008)

pantastic said:


> wow. if you like rap or hip hop try aesop rock, aceyalone, del the funky homosapien. ive really started to get into modest mouse and however wierd it sounds...daft punk is amazin when your blazin



haha daft punk is the shit i laugh my ass off hearin faster better stronger and techno logic hahaha


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 18, 2008)

Flosstradomus 

G-LOVE and Special Sause 

Pepper


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 19, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> Flosstradomus
> 
> G-LOVE and Special Sause
> 
> Pepper


g love is awesome. also check out slightly stoopid or the expendables

YouTube - Slightly Stoopid-Closer to the Sun

great song by slightly stoopid. 

also check out jedi mind tricks(no joke just started listening to today and its pretty good), kyuss or az(if you dont know him already)

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks- Uncommon Valor (A Vietnam Story)

YouTube - Kyuss ...And The Circus Leaves Town "El Rodeo"

YouTube - AZ ft. Nas - Gimme Yours


----------



## shimmer (Aug 29, 2008)

YouTube - aphex twin - windowlicker


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 29, 2008)

2p death b4 dishonor


----------



## berbonber (Aug 29, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/music/103195-plan-b.html

Check this guy out mint artist man raps and sings


----------



## Daves not here man! (Aug 29, 2008)

Viktor Vaughn

Madvillian

MF Doom

...in that order...lol


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dance gavin Dance

Were not friends anymore

A skylit Drive

As i lay dying

The devil wears prada

This is what i have been personly been listning to. All are great screamo/singing bands.


All can be found on myspace music.


----------



## fireclaims4 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's kinda hard to find, but Scapegoat Wax is some amazing shit! Look up the song 'Freeway.'


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are into heavier music, I would recommend Nothingface- Skeletons. One of my favorite albums.


----------



## AMjamrock (Sep 3, 2008)

atmosphere, tv on the radio, collie buddz, sizzla, 3oh!3, funkdoobiest, pharcyde, nonpoint, portishead, menomena, the strokes, dredg, mike pinto, ugly cassanova(which is the guy from modest mouse)

thats a frikkin random list.....hope you like something on there

def. jedi mind tricks though, i agree with dude2348


----------



## AMjamrock (Sep 3, 2008)

dude, go to pandora.com and type in something you like and you will get a "radio station" that plays only artists that have musically similar qualities to whatever you typed, awesome way to find new music!


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Sep 3, 2008)

Also, 40 Below Summer is an excellent band.


----------



## MrFishy (Sep 3, 2008)

THE *Band*, their 2nd LP/CD known as "the brown" album. Circa 68'? It's a Masterpiece.


----------



## closettrooper (Sep 6, 2008)

orange goblin


----------



## Melthius420 (Sep 6, 2008)

u guys heard "the knife" there pretty crazy....very good electronica check um out


orange goblin sounds pretty cool to i gotta check um out


----------



## berbonber (Sep 7, 2008)

ima say it again Plan B!


----------



## Melthius420 (Sep 7, 2008)

berbonber said:


> ima say it again Plan B!


haha yea man hes pretty good the accent its sick......list some good songs tho


----------



## berbonber (Sep 8, 2008)

Paint it blacker
Happy as Larry
Charmaine
Suzanne
Who needs actions
Cast some light
How's it feel?
Kidz

man theres too many to list, i like every one of his tunes


----------



## berbonber (Sep 8, 2008)

oh and

Mama (loves a crackhead)
Dead and Buried
Missing links

you can find all of these songs on youtube
Plan B for the world!


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 8, 2008)

Slightly Stoopid- Sweet Honey
Slightly Stoopid- Collie man
Slightly Stoopid- Officer
Slightly Stoopid- Leaving on a Jetplane

if youve never heard of slightly stoopid they are sick as fuck if your into that kinda reggae kinda sublime stuff..there songs are mostly about mary j and it sounds smooth as fuck when your blazin and listenin to them i love it


----------



## Kronowaluk (Sep 10, 2008)

incubus best albums morning view and Science

King Krimson

Porcupine Tree

Mahavishnu Orchestra- if you like jazz fusion


----------



## AMjamrock (Sep 10, 2008)

skee-lo- i wish (i was a baller)
funkdoobiest-lost in thought
j. diggs-bomp bomp
minus the bear-micho's death drive
modest mouse- heart cooks brain
neutral milk hotel- holland, 1945


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 13, 2008)

stone love just got new cd call it r.i.p father bogle mellow chills you has well has giveing you some real jamacan vibe its old but easy ya know big up father bogle king of dancehall.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah primus is fun and all (i own all thier albums)
but if ure more on a deep stone/high it may call for something more trippy
Portishead is a band greatly over looked for this quality the genre is considered "Trip-hop"
try these songs out(all portishead) - "wandering star" , "Numb" , "humming" , "small", "undenied"
Dj Shadow is another great trip-hop selection, try these out(all dj shadow) - "building steam with a grain of salt", "organ donor", "high noon", "Midnight in a perfect world"(feat. portishead)"
other random trip-hop stoney songs- fatboy slim - "the weekend starts here", peace orchestra - "who am I" , the crystal method - "keep hope alive(trip hope mix)", chemical brothers - "close your eyes"

If electronica aint your thing
try these SUPER solo filled rock songs
Jimi Hendrix - "Little wing", "Cherokee Mist", "Red house", "i dont live today"
Black Sabbath - "warpigs", "black sabbath"
Stevie Ray Vaughn "Little Wing"(very very good), "texas floods"
Cream - "white room", "crossroads"
Janis joplin with big brother and the holding company - "ball and chain", "summertime" , "combination of the two"
many many more

just give em a shot and try it out and keep on burnin ya'll


----------



## Rebel Ops (Jan 7, 2009)

Static-X is probably my fav band... very heavy. The song "Trance Is The Motion" is a good one.

If you want some trippy dance or techno there's a lot of stuff like Basshunter, DJ S3RL, and Benny Benassi is good house. Also listen to SKY HIGH by DJ ZANY.

Oh, and I'm a musician in training... if you wanna listen to my happy hardcore go to www.myspace.com/revtrance or my psychadelic industrial go to www.myspace.com/thundercultmusic 

thanks!


----------



## Reeny (Jan 8, 2009)

> THE *Band*, their 2nd LP/CD known as "the brown" album. Circa 68'? It's a Masterpiece.


Wow MrFishy your a man after my own heart. I really love The Band's Music from Big Pink and there you are with Levon Helms' album as your avatar.

Well done.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm still trying to find someone to help me ID the songs in this little 20 minute mp3 mix, if anyone wants something 4 out of 5 potheads reccomend...

http://www.mediafire.com/?uznvoyymhmw


----------



## NarrowEye (Jan 8, 2009)

Ever tried The Mars Volta? or some electronic like Aphex twin, or stoner electronic like Audioactive (hard to get)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2009)

static-x is cool
im not the biggest fan of some of thier singles (the only) 
december is a good trippy song , and so is transmission
its heavy but i like destroy all alot
marilyn manson has alot of trippy hard rock like that too
"User freindly" is a very good song


----------

